# Mixing different types of rams?



## billy4269 (Mar 5, 2017)

I just finished cycling my 45 gallon and I'm ready to add fish

I really love Bolivian rams, golden rams, and blue rams.

Can I keep 1 of each of these in my tank? Or would I be able to get two of 1 type and then 1 each of the other two? Like 2 bolivians,1 blue 1 golden? 
Or a pair of 2 types, like 2 bolivians and 2 goldens?

Can anyone give me some recommendations


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

The Blue Ram and the Golden Ram is the same fish, just different color. In a 45 you should be able to get away with 2 pairs.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Bolivian Rams are a different species (_Mikrogeophagus altispinosa_)from a cooler environment, and the 80+ temperatures needed by _M. ramirezi_ are much higher than the average temperatures where they live in nature. Also the Bolivians are larger and more robust, and at warm temperatures might get more aggressive toward the others. Generally speaking, the combination of these two species is probably not a good choice.


----------



## Zeb Killgrave (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a 55 gallon with 12 rams in it. 6 blue and 6 gold, 3 male and 3 female of each. These fish can be very aggressive. If you get them in small quantities it is easy for a pair to bond and harass or kill one of the fish they don't like. In larger quantities it is much harder for this to happen. I would say that for your tank 6 rams would be the minimum and 10 would be perfect. I would not mix Bolivians with the rams.

Keep in mind that just because you get a male and female, it does not mean they will bond.

Hope this helps.


----------

